# Seeking toy poodle breeder in/near NJ



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

barclay in abington pa breeds black/brown toys and apricot minis. have no idea how far that is from you, sorry.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

don't know if you have found what you're looking for yet, but thought i would add poco a poco in hamburg nj has just announced availability of two boys, one black, one brown. looks like they are 3-1/2 months old.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

patk said:


> don't know if you have found what you're looking for yet, but thought i would add poco a poco in hamburg nj has just announced availability of two boys, one black, one brown. looks like they are 3-1/2 months old.



Really? I thought that she gave up breeding like ten years ago?
She did not treat me nicely when I contacted her about a puppy maybe 15 years ago - apparently she strung at least 3 of us along on the same puppy, and although I was fully expecting to bring that puppy home, apparently I was number three on her list and got yelled at that I had been warned that I might not get the puppy instead (must have been someone else because she never said any such thing to me).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Snoyes said:


> Hi, I just joined the forum. I am looking for a reputable breeder of toy poodles in the Mid-Atlantic region. I am located in central NJ and having trouble finding a breeder. I am looking for a female toy poodle, preferably black. I do not want to ship the puppy so would like to find one within a reasonable driving distance. Thanks!



Don't be afraid to contact breeders out of driving distance - my new puppy will be coming from North Carolina to Newark via a puppy nanny (stewardess on her day off) who will hand carry her on the plane. Quite a few breeders are utilizing them these days!


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

I did not get a puppy as I prefer older dogs, buy I will tell you the breeder whose home I went to had lovely toys, and the place was as clean as a pin and so were her dogs. It is Berkley Springs W VA her name is Martha Jaipur Toy poodles. Mine was 5 vet checked her out and said she is in excellent health. Do not know when her next litter is due, she had 6 2 form 3 bitches but the were sold. She does mainly black and white, and red


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You should contact Linda Howard of Scheherazade Poodles. She breeds standards, but is a breeder referral contact for the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York. Linda is located in New Jersey. Here is a link to her website. NEW JERSEY POODLES


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

tp, poco a poco's pups were listed at poodlesonline.com. so she has not stopped breeding. i'm sorry you had an unpleasant experience with her. good for others to know. that being said, the dogs on her admittedly not updated site look quite lovely. and you can't list at poodlesonline without doing serious health testing - or at least having proved you have done it in the past. worth a detour, even if only to find one does not fit with the breeder's style.

glorybee, jaipur looks very nice. i have watched her site for a couple of years now. she does not have that many puppies to offer and they go quickly.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

patk said:


> tp, poco a poco's pups were listed at poodlesonline.com. so she has not stopped breeding. i'm sorry you had an unpleasant experience with her. good for others to know. that being said, the dogs on her admittedly not updated site look quite lovely. and you can't list at poodlesonline without doing serious health testing - or at least having proved you have done it in the past. worth a detour, even if only to find one does not fit with the breeder's style.
> 
> glorybee, jaipur looks very nice. i have watched her site for a couple of years now. she does not have that many puppies to offer and they go quickly.
> 
> Yes she does not breed a lot at a time, she had 6 when I was there and they were all sold. If I ever got a puppy or another retired dog I would go to her. Sage vet report was excellent blood work and all. I just really liked what I saw including the condition of all the dogs, and the facility, as well as her interaction with the dogs. She brought all 10 adults in and showed us the 6 pups.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

I am from New Jersey too. I would be very curious where you find a good toy breeder.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

patk said:


> barclay in abington pa breeds black/brown toys and apricot minis. have no idea how far that is from you, sorry.


Unfortunately Barbara has died. I never met her but she was lovely on the phone with me and recommended my breeder. He only breeds silvers. Why don't you go to shows in your area? You can talk to the exhibitors. I did that when I was looking. It will also let you see relatives and judge temperaments.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

yes. i posted that before she passed away. not sure if someone else has taken over or if her dogs have been sent to other breeders.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

From her Facebook page it looks like her dogs have been given to others. The OP might inquire on Barbara's Facebook page. I saw someone else looking for a Barclay puppy and they were contacted by a few from her Facebook page.


----------



## WKYRIDER (Mar 11, 2017)

glorybeecosta said:


> I did not get a puppy as I prefer older dogs, buy I will tell you the breeder whose home I went to had lovely toys, and the place was as clean as a pin and so were her dogs. It is Berkley Springs W VA her name is Martha Jaipur Toy poodles. Mine was 5 vet checked her out and said she is in excellent health. Do not know when her next litter is due, she had 6 2 form 3 bitches but the were sold. She does mainly black and white, and red


We also got a toy from Jaipur. We love our little guy. Couldn't ask for a better dog. He's very smart, in good health, and outgoing. Definitely a breeder to look at.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

*Never seen a nicer place*



WKYRIDER said:


> We also got a toy from Jaipur. We love our little guy. Couldn't ask for a better dog. He's very smart, in good health, and outgoing. Definitely a breeder to look at.


My girl Sage was 5 and shy when I got her but she came right out of that (still does not like men) but Martha told me all this before I went to get her. If I get another it would be from her. The dogs are shaped beautifully long legs, well proportioned. She is a dream to groom, just stands there (I can't groomer her as I am no good with scissors, but she comes to me every evening to be brushed. The other 2 take off when they see me go into their grooming bag, under the desk in the office.


----------

